# Marty... Calling Lilbit out.



## DAVE94LIGHTNING (Jan 23, 2008)

My photography skills are nowhere as good as yours but this dog is something special. Here's a little pic of her condition. Let me know what you think


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Super Doggy To The Rescue.....

Great looking girl!!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

She is one bad a** dog, that picture is awsome.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

that's an awesome picture! where's her darn coconut?!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

She looks great! keep up the good work


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

HEEEREE I come to save the DAAAAYYYY!!!!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Maybe I should plant Palm trees in my yard. lol

She looks good. 
Lil Bit looks great too as always!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

That's very nice looking gal you got there.


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

wow that's one awesome looking dog you got there.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

She's the equivalent of a female body builder. What do feed that girl to get her so buff? Nice structure and pretty dog.


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

thats a bad ass picture..and i am a photographer!!!!!look at those muscles!!wow


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Great looken dog but i dont see as much muscle on that dog as lilbit! but man that dog is still a beauty!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Very pretty! Cool pict


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

That's one sweet dog. More pics, please


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

hmmmmup:


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I love both dogs... Wow we are so fortunate to be in the presense of such fine dog men and women!


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> I love both dogs... Wow we are so fortunate to be in the presense of such fine dog men and women!


agreed my goal for lexi is to have her look like your dogs you guys do great jobs with keeping them in shape


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I was not going to post pics in here but they did call her out, wasn't taking anything away from his dog she looks great and I wish Lilbit looked that good


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Good Looking dog!!! .. But that lil bit has my heart signed sealed and delivered ... LOL


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

don't come on here talking trash ask Marty who this is


















Chocolate Tai 5 years old

just remember somebody is always going to have something better don't be talking trash not bragging on my dogs but you come on here calling folks out and you don't pick on the old man.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

uhoh martys illigitmate kids are getting mad LOL


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Look we all have good looking dogs, no need in getting defensive about it


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

just looking out for you old man


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I agree seriously !! There are many fine apbt specimens in the world trust me lil bit is not going to loose any sleep over this post! I think it's great to see other good looking dogs ... If you got one flaunt it LOL


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

whip it out lol.....


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Dan what in the world am I going to do with you? LMFAO!!!


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

i just wanted to show of mine to


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Whip it out and smack him with it........LMAO


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Whip it out and smack him with it........LMAO


Theres your answer....


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmfao
you guys no we don't mean anything buy it lol he started lmfao. hahaha.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Poor Laura she is always having to clean up Nate's sh*t .. Nate you be good !!!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lol actually we were both in on that one haha. I was thinking well if my dog was climbing a tree her muscles would poke out like that too but I didnt say it I just said something to nate. and walllllla he appears lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That first dog looks awsome! I hope someday to have a ripped Vendetta. LitBit is a fine looking girl and she needs no one to defend her she knows she is a great loking dog. Tia is looking good too. 

I think we should all play nice. The guy meant no harm and we all know that we have some great looking dogs on here with out getting our feathers ruffled about it.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

To the OP, that is a great looking girl and I absolutely love the pic!!!


----------



## DAVE94LIGHTNING (Jan 23, 2008)

Guys: Thanks for all the replies..as you all know any compliments on our dogs makes us so proud as parents. Marty: You are a stand up guy, your replies are some of the classiest I have seen, you obviously have maturity beyond my years. The reason I stated Marty in my first post is that we all know and admire his Lilbit as the pinnacle of dog conditioning and I was so happy to get a decent pic of my little girl that finally showed her little muscles in true light. I'll ost more pics of Shyanne as time allows

Also, this dog has never had time to mature on a chain. She has been by my side her whole life. Lucky me


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I love that last picture. That is true love. I deffenatly want to see more of this girl.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

thats one ugly dog.... oh im sorry thats the OP...


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

^^ You ain't right!


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

:clap:She looks GREAT!!!!!!!:clap: Great pics!


----------



## HoneyMiPit (Mar 8, 2009)

WOW!!I wish my muscles showed like that:woof:


----------



## DAVE94LIGHTNING (Jan 23, 2008)

Here's some videos of her in action.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow, she is one awesome dog, that is really really impressive and I love how she listens to your commands! She is a beauty. Great job with her.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Dave I have to admit that is one amazing dog


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

She is amazing ! Lil Pit Cat LOL climbing in those trees... Thanks for sharing


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

man i can't even get my pit to jump in the car, let alone jump in a tree!! 

she is beautiful!!! and amazing!!


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

i gotta get to tree training lexi i know she can do i have her jumping in and out of an abandoned hockey rink by me the boards are about 4 feet give our take and she clears them easily she can even stand on and walk across them like a cat i think its impressive being that its no more than 8 inches wide i gotta get some vids up


----------

